# Another Goldendoodle GRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrr



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Yeah, but Doodles are hypoallergenic and don't have any health issues like Goldens' (Wink, Wink)


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

A local place here sells them for $3800. Rare English Doodles. Aggression issues are not so rare.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

The price of dogs is affected by their perceived value, and the more bad breeders are able to fudge the truth, the more you'll see a failure of the dollar amount to reflect the true value of what's bought.

Pet store dogs, even those on on Continental (i.e., puppy mill) registration, frequently cost more than well bred puppies. There are $1500 "purebreds" (CKC registration) and mixes at my local pet store. The market quite simply does not value things like dogs accurately. Just think of how many people don't understand what goes into a good breeding. The lack of understanding directly parallels the inaccurate pricing.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

It is crazy that people are falling for the whole 'designer dog' thing. Doodles, chiwienies, malti-poos...the list goes on and on. I especially love reading ads for the "rare mini-goldendoodles" - what the ????


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'll stick with my purebreds from registered breeders thanks. I'll only get a crossbred if I rescued it from the pound.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Oh my goodness. That is literally unbelievable. How could someone pay that much for a mixed breed dog when there are plenty of mixed breed dogs in shelters all over the country who would love for you to take them home for next to nothing?!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I have very hard time not thinking that the doodle owners I meet got taken advantage of. I look at Tucker, and his temperment and I look at their doodle, and it's oddly shaped hind quarter, it's poodle tail with a scraggly golden tail tip, lunging at Tucker and I just do not see the attraction. Then I think about how much they paid! These are well educated people. I do not understand it. Has anyone seen a good looking doodle?


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That price doesnt really surprise me. I had looked into getting an am.bully and they can cost upwards of 5000$. Most run around the 2000.00


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

I just can't even believe some of these prices. 3800!! That is just so crazy to me. A golden doodle is essentially just any mixed breed dog - a mutt! Do you know how many mixed breed rescues you could help for that price?? There is no real difference to me, I just think its so crazzyyyy!!!


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

I think goldendoodles are cute. It's not the goldendoodle's fault that goldendoodles exist.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Goldendoodle Dogs - Prices and Policies of Cream of the Crop Goldendoodles and Poodles

These people should be ashame not only of what they breed but also the crazy names and the slogan. I want to be sick...


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

C and I met a very cute goldendoodle last week. He was huge for 4 months and the owner really believed the hype about these dogs. She also broke down his mix into letters and numbers like "my dog is mostly H1"....or something along those lines. I have no idea what she meant. As we were leaving she said about C "you have a really cute mix there". I almost said the same to her but I didn't because I think it would have really broken her heart if I did.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

I can't believe how well marketing works. "Rare", "One of a kind", "Speshul"...and people fall for it and buy these over-priced MIX BREEDS. Never mind buying a purebred golden retriever for less money; there's tons of goldendoodles sitting in shelters that cost only a couple hundred! But the ones in shelters aren't getting the same effect of the marketing scam going on.

Too bad Ranger's neutered. I could have bred him and produced, "Rare Black Lightning Racing Retrievers". I'd be rich!


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

She also broke down his mix into letters and numbers like "my dog is mostly H1"....or something along those lines

It is F1

Which is just a purebred mated to another type of purebred. In this case a poodle mated to a golden.
An F2 would be a poodle/golden mated to a poodle golden.

When making a new breed you would over time continue down the line that a F(number) x F(number) lets say an F10 x an F10 would breed exactly the same (a standard) And another breeder would breed an F10 x an F10 and it would be the same exact standard as the other breeder.

There isn't any consistancy (standard) when the breed down the line. I don't even ever see any of these doodle breeders actually trying this. They are all breeding F1's and F1's to F2s FOR MONEY.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

They are cute, only seen two, but agree only a mix, prices make no sense at all, people are stupid to pay that, i think.


----------



## Mssjnnfer (Aug 9, 2009)

We were at Petsmart once without our dogs and saw this five month old goldendoodle... omg. So adorable... he was in his awkward stage... his paws were so furry that he was slipping all over, which would normally worry me, but was incredible cute. I don't normally like the shaggy look on dogs but he really pulled it off well. And so soft!! 

I don't, however, agree with the breeding and selling of them. But like I said, it's not the dog's fault, so why not enjoy it when you meet one.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Phillyfisher said:


> Has anyone seen a good looking doodle?


Nope!!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Both i saw were pretty, one tanish, one grayish, curly hair, both sweet.


----------



## Karlysmom (Sep 4, 2009)

I think they are adorable as puppies but as adults I don't think they are very cute. They just look kind of weird to me when they are past the cute puppy stage.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Doodles are not for me but boy are they popular. A friend at work desperately wanted to adopt (Chicago area) and with the gazillion dogs in shelters here there were NO doodle type dogs. This is not the first time I've searched for people wanting one. Thankfully Goldens are also in short supply so they quickly get snapped up too. 

My neighbor has two doodles and although I have to admit they are cute they are all so very different. I wouldn't want one for that issue alone. I've seen some butt-ugly ones as well. 

I give it to them for their marketing and turning a mixed breed into a big money maker but it just kills me when they look down on our gorgeous Goldens and think their mixed breed is better. 

My fear is that this fad will end and there will be a ton of these pups needing homes.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

A new coworker has a young one, almost 2 years old. I wish I knew him when they were researching - they did do a lot of research, and are happy with their dog.

The things that I have learned from him is that usually the hybrid vigor makes the dogs bigger than their parents. His dogs parents were a golden and a miniature poodle. His dog is over 70 lbs. I think he said the biggest parent was 55 lbs.

They have no choice but to shave their dog, the coat is absolutely unmanageable. Picks up everything outside, and the coat is virtually impossible to put a brush through.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

I have seen a few labradoodles and a goldendoodle. The goldendoodle is kinda cute in a weird muppet like way, I don't care for labradoodles at all. I know someone that has a Maltapoo and she compares her to our Maltese and I agree it is a bit offensive (hers looks like a short legged wavy haired poodle). 

The -poo or -doodle breeds tend to be marketed as hypo allergetic with the size / personallity of the other brreed mixed in. In reality they are a MIXED breed and there is no way to tell how much dander will be produced, how much they will or will not shed, and which breed their personality will take after. The further down the F1, F2, etc lines you get, the results are even less predictable. As far as genetic disorders of purebreeds, both goldens (and labs) and standard poodle are at increased risk so the lower risk in a mix simply does not apply.

I'm sticking to my Goldens and Maltese


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I see more and more Golden Doodles everyday. Standard and Mini. There is a REALLY cute standard one on my street - he just got all the best features - and another that's not so cute.  The thing they have in common? BOTH have aggression issues. Is it a coincidence? The thing I don't understand is, Goldens are not aggressive. Are Poodles? (I actually don't know many Poodles). Why do Doodles sometimes turn out aggrssive?

I have nothing against mixed breeds - I have everything against people who invent new breeds and charge hundreds of dollars while making unsubstantiated claims about their health, personalities, etc.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Phillyfisher said:


> Has anyone seen a good looking doodle?


Take at look at Koda - he is a doll.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/gallery/showimage.php?i=13607&catid=member&imageuser=1233


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Growing up we had a black 'oodle' mix named Tiffany, probably poodle, cocker spaniel as she was a medium/smallish sized dog. She had the sweetest disposition. Her coat would become so matted it was a chore to keep brushed and tangle free. Years later my brother had a sheltie/ poodle mix. As a puppy she looked pure sheltie, tri color markings and all. As an adult dog, she was a pale colored tangled mess. She was a Houdini too. She'd leave a 6' fenced yard in a split second. Sadly, she escaped one time too many and was hit by a car. She was 11 years old and still as agile as a puppy. I love 'oodle' mixes, when they're by accident.


----------



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

I always thought Goldendoodles were so cute. I can understand their appeal, and it doesn't bother me at all that they are a mix. Aren't all breeds the product of some kind of mix anyway? It makes sense to me to mix two intelligent dogs together in order to get another one that sheds less and will cause fewer problems for allergy sufferers. If that's worth a lot of money to certain people, I see no problem with it.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

The problem isn't that doodles are mixed breeds. ONE of the problems is that 'greeders' produce these puppies en masse for an exorbitant price when other mixed breeds are being PTS in shelters. Also, there's no guarantee that the dogs will be hypoallergenic or shed less. The only way to ensure that would be to actually buy a purebred poodle or any other hypoallergenic purebred dog that has been bred for hundreds of years to BE hypoallergenic/shed less. The people that breed doodles don't do the health clearances that reputable breeders do, so people are dropping thousands of dollars on a dog that comes with no guarantees. And they're producing ON PURPOSE litters of mixed bred dogs when shelters/rescues are already overflowing with them. A cutesy name "puggle", "doodle", "buggle" whatever does NOT make a dog a purebred. Personally, I love it when I hear people saying they have a purebred doodle...because I have a bridge to sell them.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Well said Ranger.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Doodles in my area have dropped in price dramatically to what they were a few years ago. Are they cheap...no, but a lot lower than before. I think it's because as people get to know them they're starting to realize, (and the word spreads), that their coats are next to impossible to manage. My shop had never had one come in that the coat was not matted almost to the skin. The combo of Golden hair getting tangled up in the Poodle hair spells disaster every time. 

Every single owner commented that they were not at all prepared for the grooming requirements....they thought no shedding=no tangles when it actually means the opposite. This falls in the breeders laps for not being totally honest with their puppy buyers...no surprise there. 

There are several rescues that are over run with Doodles because of this, so people are now, _hopefully_, turning toward rescuing instead of buying.

Here's one, but there are a lot more:

Oodles of Doodles Rescue Collective - Rescue Resource Collective - RESCUE / REHOME / COMMUNITY


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Sweet Girl said:


> I see more and more Golden Doodles everyday. Standard and Mini. There is a REALLY cute standard one on my street - he just got all the best features - and another that's not so cute.  The thing they have in common? BOTH have aggression issues. Is it a coincidence? The thing I don't understand is, Goldens are not aggressive. Are Poodles? (I actually don't know many Poodles). Why do Doodles sometimes turn out aggrssive?



Poorly bred Goldens can be aggressive.. poorly bred Poodles can be aggressive. Because the best breeding practices are rarely used in the case of Doodles, that's why you will see aggression issues pop up.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

kwhit said:


> Doodles in my area have dropped in price dramatically to what they were a few years ago. Are they cheap...no, but a lot lower than before. I think it's because as people get to know them they're starting to realize, (and the word spreads), that their coats are next to impossible to manage. My shop had never had one come in that the coat was not matted almost to the skin. The combo of Golden hair getting tangled up in the Poodle hair spells disaster every time.
> 
> Every single owner commented that they were not at all prepared for the grooming requirements....they thought no shedding=no tangles when it actually means the opposite. This falls in the breeders laps for not being totally honest with their puppy buyers...no surprise there.
> 
> ...


On another forum, someone commented that they had found a "reputable" doodle breeder, but on that breeder's website, they stated that the dogs only needed to be brushed once every other week! Yeah, that is reputable...they need to be brushed EVERY day unless you keep their coat REALLY short. But as a groomer, I have had 90% of the doodle owners state that they "don't want their dog to look like a poodle." Well, then don't get a poodle mix!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I just returned from cambridges first puppy class, there was a big, very big, one there about 7 months old, wow big, and wild, so this is my first to see them larger, the other two i saw were small puppies, this dog was huge.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

missmarstar said:


> Poorly bred Goldens can be aggressive.. poorly bred Poodles can be aggressive. Because the best breeding practices are rarely used in the case of Doodles, that's why you will see aggression issues pop up.


That makes total sense. It's sad, really.


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

Interesting about the height as the two that live next door are very tall. And the fur! One is named after Alfalfa on purpose, his fur stands straight up on his head. LOL

Another friend bought on from a 'reputable' breeder and it has some short of issue where it doesn't keep the food down right and can get pnemonia easily. Don't know the exact issue but it will not have a long life. So sad.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Beanie said:


> Another friend bought on from a 'reputable' breeder and it has some short of issue where it doesn't keep the food down right and can get pnemonia easily. Don't know the exact issue but it will not have a long life. So sad.


Megaesophagus


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

It's no wonder that so many of the doodles are HUGE.... the woman who paid $2800 for her doodle puppy asked me if Thai was small for a golden. She asked me what he weighed & I said 60 lbs (8 mos old). She commented that he had a lot of weight to gain before he fully matured & I said that he had some filling in to do but it wouldn't be a huge weight gain. Her comment was "Her doodles father weighted in at 128 lbs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!" 

I told her that Thai was within the CKC & AKC breed standards and that the 128 lb golden definitely wasn't. 128 lbs WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

This one at puppy class, was huge, very playfull, really the lady had a tough time just trying to control her , a little.


----------



## Flokismomma (Mar 16, 2021)

jackie_hubert said:


> A local place here sells them for $3800. Rare English Doodles. Aggression issues are not so rare.


"rare" english doodle (like *** is that haha)


----------



## Flokismomma (Mar 16, 2021)

Karlysmom said:


> I think they are adorable as puppies but as adults I don't think they are very cute. They just look kind of weird to me when they are past the cute puppy stage.


yeah, the adults are very ugly. (I own a shiba inu but I grew up with a golden) unlike my then AKC registered golden, idiots pay 2000+ for a mutt. and that's offensive to mutts lol


----------



## Flokismomma (Mar 16, 2021)

DNL2448 said:


> Nope!!!!!!


again, nope!


----------

